# Computer acts like the control key is stuck



## fast_freddy_p (Jan 19, 2008)

When certain keys are typed, the computer is treating them as a <control> function rather than the actual letter. In other words, if I type a letter, the computer actually does a control function.

I have replaced the keyboard, no luck.
The operating system has been completely reinstalled, no luck.

Is this possibly a hardware problem, or some type of microsoft glitch?


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

hello & welcome to TSF,

now what i need to do is go to your (device manager)

now once there you will want to select from the toolbar of the window(veiw) then a drop down menu / from it you will select (show all hidden devices) 

now if you see any (red or yellow) quotation marks , make a note of what they 

now go to the (event veiwer) this is thru the (administrator tools) in the control panel 
here you will find 3 to 4 subcatagories 

you will want to check each of them for this is where windows keeps track of all errors 
now you will want to make notes of the errors that have been recorded ( you do not have to make notes of double entries just of the dates of their happenings & how many there is)


do you have a Windows Xp cd, not the restore cd's that come with some systems, the cd will have the Windows logo & 3D hollowgram/image on it 

if you do not maybe you can barrow one from a friend/family member/co-worker as long as it is the same version that is on your system 

if you have (Windows XP Home Ed. sp2 ) then the cd will have to be that / if you have a cd with (Windows XP Home Ed. )you will have to sliptream (SP2 ) onto a disk that you create 

this also applies to (Windows XP Professsional ) 

http://www.helpwithwindows.com/Windo...p2-bootcd.html

now if you do have the Windows XP cd with sp2 please follow these steps 

--------------------------------------------

performing a (sfc) system file checker 

It is a scan that checks the core files & dlls of the (os) operating system and replaces them if they are corrupt or missing with the correct original version 

start 

#1 then select (run) , then press enter 
a window will open 
#2 type in ( cmd ) then press enter 
another window will open
#3 type in ( sfc )then press enter 
another window will open 
#4 type in (sfc /scannow ) then press enter ( notice the space between the (sfc & /)

now a scan will start , have your (Windows XP software disk ready ) your pc may ask for this disc when it starts or during the scan( so you must sit with the pc while this scan functions ) , if it does then incert the cd into one of your cd/rom/player's , your pc will then reconnize it and continue , you will then have to minimize the splash screen for the cd to see the scan , when the scan is finished you will need to close the cd and all open windows , then remove the cd 

you will then need to do a ( Disk Cleanup ) , then empty the caches & temp files thru the (Internet Options) , then do a defrag 

restart your pc 

then do a defrag again after the reboot 

then get back to us 

Mike


----------



## pinkpig222 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have the same problem, and that solution doesn't help.


----------



## Ackdam (Jan 29, 2009)

Have you checked the on screen keyboard? 

Start > Programs > Accessories > Accessibility > On-Screen Keyboard.

Check that the ctrl key there isn't pressed.


----------



## PurrfecRose (Feb 7, 2010)

I am having the same problem. I have a Dell Studio 1555 running Vista. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

